# Photo session outside, C&C



## dzfoto (Aug 23, 2010)

There are some photos from photo session in Lithuania shot outside. We had a very hot day, so location near the water was the best choise  C&C are welcome.


1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





Full photo set - Vilmos fotosesija | www.dz-foto.lt


----------



## SrBiscuit (Aug 23, 2010)

awesome job on all.
you consistently kick ass.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 23, 2010)

I officially hate you!!!  








Amazing shots!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ghache (Aug 23, 2010)

wow, these are AMAZING


----------



## dzfoto (Aug 23, 2010)

SrBiscuit said:


> awesome job on all.
> you consistently kick ass.



Thank you



tirediron said:


> I officially hate you!!!
> 
> 
> Amazing shots!!!! :thumbup:



Hate? For what?  



ghache said:


> wow, these are AMAZING



Thanks!


----------



## artoledo (Aug 23, 2010)

These are great Donatas! Im a big fan of your work! BTW, what type of camera do you shoot with?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 23, 2010)

You are awesome! How cold is the water? All the rivers here are too damn cold even in the summer.


----------



## dzfoto (Aug 23, 2010)

artoledo said:


> These are great Donatas! Im a big fan of your work! BTW, what type of camera do you shoot with?



Thank you! I use original 5D.




Schwettylens said:


> You are awesome! How cold is the water? All the rivers here are too damn cold even in the summer.



Thanks! There in Lithuania we have one of the hottest summer in a period of 10  years. The air temperature reaches 35celsius (95 F) and more, the river water temp. was  about 22 celsius (~72 F).


----------



## Mustlovedragons (Aug 23, 2010)

I love all of these but #4 is a very powerful shot. That's the best one, imho!


----------



## Flash Harry (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm going there for my hols, are all your women beautiful with good figures, place your average English dame in a river and the river alters course. H


----------



## mwcfarms (Aug 23, 2010)

I love your work Donatas. You have such a great eye, talent. Amazing photos yet again. Lol even stalk your blog.


----------



## Stephen.C (Aug 23, 2010)

Your work is always fantastic! 
Every Lithuanian model you have is gorgeous!


----------



## Corvphotography (Aug 23, 2010)

2, 9 and 10 are my favs.  Her hair in number 4 bothers me, but wow, i love these photos.  great job man.  she looks great, love the dress.  what were you using? do tell.


----------



## dzfoto (Aug 23, 2010)

Mustlovedragons said:


> I love all of these but #4 is a very powerful shot. That's the best one, imho!



Thank you, the same for me 



Flash Harry said:


> I'm going there for my hols, are all your women beautiful with good figures, place your average English dame in a river and the river alters course. H



I always hear people who came from abroad to my country say "what a nice woman you have here". You are welcome, let me know if you are in here 



mwcfarms said:


> I love your work Donatas. You have such a great eye, talent. Amazing photos yet again. Lol even stalk your blog.



Thank you. My blog is outdated..shame on me..  One day I will update it.



Stephen.C said:


> Your work is always fantastic!
> Every Lithuanian model you have is gorgeous!



Thank you Stephen


----------



## Stephen.C (Aug 23, 2010)

Also, when ever I see your avatar it reminds me of the newer james bond, Daniel Craig.


----------



## citjet (Aug 30, 2010)

She's gorgeous in #8 with her hair back lit.  Nice series, must have been fun.


----------



## njw1224 (Aug 30, 2010)

First off, I think this series is really great, and you do amazing work. But I assume you posted them to also see if anyone found any negatives about them. So here's just a small bit of nitpicking:
3. The only one I don't dig too much. All the other shots seem to have an obvious "point" but in this one she looks like she dropped a ring or something. 
4. Can't tell if her head is resting on something, but it looks like she's trying to lift her head - so the head/neck angle look strained. 
7. & 8. The rock in her butt looks uncomfortable (moreso in 7 than 8). Maybe a flatter rock would have been better?
9. Don't really like the protruding collar bone. Maybe a slight shift of the arm or shoulder could have softened that?

Maybe Lithuanians just don't smile much, but I'd have liked to see one great smiling shot. She's got such a pretty face and I know her eyes would just light up if she smiled!

Again, I love this series overall.


----------

